# t-mobile G2 vs Iphone 3GS vs 5800Xpress Musik



## Mushroom (29. September 2009)

Hi,

welches der Handys würdet ihr für Surfen, schnappschüsse machen und Musik hören bevorzugen?


----------



## johnnyGT (29. September 2009)

Wenn du genung kohle hast ,das 3gs


----------



## Deadhunter (29. September 2009)

würde dir auch das i-phone empfehlen. 

meine Mutte hat sich gestern das Nokia XpressMusik geholt das 5800 und im vergleich zu meinem I-phone 3g ist das echt nicht so tolle  

finde die verarbeitung beim I-phone viel besser sowie den Touchscreen. 

mfg Deadhunter

ps: bei fragen einfach fragen


----------



## Mushroom (29. September 2009)

Was mich am IPhone stört ist halt die Apfelsche Preispolitik - ich soll fürn Softwareupdate geld zahlen?!
Das G2 (HTC Hero) wäre bisher mein Favorit auch wegen des Android Betriebssystems. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. September 2009)

seid wann bezahlt man beim iphone für updates?


----------



## v3rtex (29. September 2009)

Er meint wahrscheinlich den IPod touch, dort kostet ein FW Update ein paar Euro.
Beim IPhone sind Updates zum Glück kostenlos.

BTT: Würde dir auch zum 3GS raten


----------



## Mushroom (29. September 2009)

Hm ok, beim Update bin ich vom IPod meines bruders ausgegangen...

Wo liegen die vor-/nachteile vom 3GS zum G2?


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. September 2009)

App-Store, Ipod und Bedienung


----------



## vin vom Dorf (30. September 2009)

Hast du schon mal das Texte tippen auf einem der genannten Geräte getestet? Das solltest du auf jedenfall tun! 
Ich kam z.B. mit den Bildschirmtastaturen des Iphones und des Nokia 5800 nicht zurecht, längeres tippen war eine Qual.

Deswegen habe ich jetzt ein T-Mobile G1, die echte Hardware-Tastatur ist (für mich) Gold wert.


----------



## Mushroom (30. September 2009)

Ich kenn das Tippen vom Ipod Toch (bruder) und vom 5800.

Das G2 bietet wie das Iphone auch multitouch und gibt Flash wieder.
App-Store.. hm ok.. aber ähnliches gibts beim G2 mit dem Android Market.
Das G1 wäre evtl. auch ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. September 2009)

Ich würde dir auf jeden fall zu dem Iphone Raten, die Bedienung ist einfach man kann sehr sehr gut Surfen und der Musik player ist der absoluter hammer.


----------



## DarthTK (30. September 2009)

Von mir auch der Tip fürs iPhone bei den drei genannten Geräten und mit den Voraussetzungen, die du genannt hast.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (30. September 2009)

Das G2 bietet Multitouch? Bist du dir sicher? Mir war so das Apple die Multitouch Technologie patentiert hat... und HTC sich das Recht es zu nutzen auch nicht gesichert hat, da es nicht unbedingt nötig ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das auch nicht. Ich habe beim Iphone Probesurfen jedenfalls keinen wesentlichen Unterschied gemerkt.

Achja was den Appstore und Android Market angeht, ich glaube das nimmt sich nix... Den AppStore kenn ich jetzt nicht genau, aber der Android Market hat auf jedenfall tausende Apps im Angebot, zum größten Teil kostenlos und da sind echt gute dabei...


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Oktober 2009)

Apple ist im Punkt Touchscreen, wie ich finde, absolut unschlagbar.
Es ist auch sehr schnell das 3GS 
ALso ganz klar das IPhone


----------



## lazy (9. Oktober 2009)

@ Tom3004: Vollkommen deiner Meinung...

Falls dein Geldbeutel nicht soo groß ist, tuts ja vielleicht auch ein älteres Iphone


----------

